

Ask HN: Looking for a good platform for mobile web app - eyalfx

Can you guys recommend a platform that will make life easier to develop simple mobile web apps for iOS and Android? I was looking at Sencha, but I know there are quite a few others. Also, what's an easy payment option to integrate?
Tnx
======
eyalfx
From a quick look it seems like phonegap is used for making appStore apps. I
was thinking of building a mobile web browser app. That's why I was looking at
Sencha, which apparently uses phonegap to access data on the phone.
[http://www.sencha.com/learn/Tutorial:A_Sencha_Touch_MVC_appl...](http://www.sencha.com/learn/Tutorial:A_Sencha_Touch_MVC_application_with_PhoneGap)

------
britman
Just to add a combination of jquerymobile and phonegap has allowed us to
deliver native iphone, ipad, android and mobile web app from the same
codebase. Pretty sweet.

------
nextparadigms
Maybe this will help, too:

<http://html5boilerplate.com/mobile/>

------
olalonde
Check out <http://www.phonegap.com/>

------
mdolon
jQuery Mobile is very easy to pick up and pretty efficient for simple apps:
<http://jquerymobile.com/>

------
dreamdu5t
If you're used to web development and in specific manipulating the DOM with
jQuery, then you might be more comfortable with jQuery Mobile.

If you're a programmer who's experienced with MVC and building native
applications, then go with Sencha Touch.

Sencha/Ext is far more robust than jQuery Mobile, and in an object-oriented,
programmatic fashion defines your application, with Sencha taking care of the
DOM for you.

I highly recommend this tutorial to get a feel for how Sencha's MVC works:
[http://www.sencha.com/learn/Tutorial:A_Sencha_Touch_MVC_appl...](http://www.sencha.com/learn/Tutorial:A_Sencha_Touch_MVC_application_with_PhoneGap)

